# Building up a c50



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi
Just purchased a used c50 frame(2005) and am planning to build it up. I already have the wheels for it , so I have to go Shimano. Do all the c50 have a 28mm seat post? Any he;pful advice anyone can offer?
Rob


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Just because you have Shimano wheels doesn't mean you have to commit to the entire drive train. Check out the Jtek Shiftmate, which allows you to run various combinations of shifters, cassettes and derailleurs.

All, C50's have 28.0 posts, but you can easily find a shim and run a 27.2 post.

I didn't have long enough brake bolts to fit my C50 and had to buy longer versions, so you might check this before you start the build so you can plan ahead. The extra wide brake bridge and deep fork mean standard lengths don't fit.

good luck and post pics!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I saw that one on ebay. I agree, don't let the wheels be the limiting factor on the groupo you want to use, unless that is just the excuse to keep people from giving you crap about using Shimano on a Colnago. Can the cassette body on the wheels be changed like a Zipp or other hub?

FYI - I just finished my C50 build and will probably post pics of it tomorrow if the weather is nice. I think I have it dialed in too, but the carbon fiber saddle might be a little too hard/uncomfortable. By the way, it weighs in at 14.3 pounds with Zipp 202s on it.

Good luck with your build. Mine only took me 10 months.


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

fabsroman said:


> I think I saw that one on ebay. I agree, don't let the wheels be the limiting factor on the groupo you want to use, unless that is just the excuse to keep people from giving you crap about using Shimano on a Colnago. Can the cassette body on the wheels be changed like a Zipp or other hub?
> 
> FYI - I just finished my C50 build and will probably post pics of it tomorrow if the weather is nice. I think I have it dialed in too, but the carbon fiber saddle might be a little too hard/uncomfortable. By the way, it weighs in at 14.3 pounds with Zipp 202s on it.
> 
> Good luck with your build. Mine only took me 10 months.



The wheels I have for the c 50 have Shimano hubs and cannot be changed. My other 2 bikes have Shimano groupset and I am quite happy with them. I am not worried about putting shimano on a colnago frame. My LBS sells new ones with shimano and sram! as well as camps.


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

*Finished c50*

Well I finished it yesterday and managed to do 40kms on it today between the showers. I really like it! seems very smooth ... cant wait to take it to the local hills.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

The C50 is a lovely frame and I mean bloody lovey! Dress the bike how you see fit. The new Colnago seatpost which are out this year are indeed quite eye catching.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats on finishing the build. Have fun ! :thumbsup:


----------

